# Apple Tv + NAS + Plex ?



## Panda66 (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un NAS Ds215j avec un serveur Plex et j'aimerais y accédé depuis mon Apple TV (v 7.2) j'ai vu que c'était possible mais je n'ai pas réussi.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Cedric (21 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est possible, mais ...

Dans mon cas j'utilise PlexConnect avec un Apple TV 2 et le gros souci ce sont les vidéos qui sont en 1080p, le serveur Plex va transcoder et le Nas ne suit pas la cadence pour du temps réel et le film lag énormément. Du coup je l'utilise seulement pour des videos de qualité inférieur.

Tu peux toujours essayer en suivant ce tuto : https://github.com/iBaa/PlexConnect


----------

